# Revell Germany - New 1/72 WWII Navy Figures!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Revell Germany - New 1/72 WWII Navy Figures!

These just came out:

http://www.greatmodels.com/~smartcart/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=RMG2525

The figures have been modeled to suit submarine type VIIC (item-no. RG5015) and speedboat S-100 (item-no. 05051), but they would also be suitable for any other German ship of the period in scale 1/72.

I believe there are 51 figures in the box.

Not sure if they are styrene or that lousy soft plastic though.

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here's a review:

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.asp?manu=REV&code=02525

Yeah, soft plastic. Oh well, can't have everything I guess. Still pretty good for the price though.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's amazing how many accessories there are for that U-Boat now!

There must be 3 or 4 figure kits, there's a couple of interior room kits to do cutaways, and there's a resin pressure hull exterior to go under the deck, inside the drain vents. There's also a couple of aftermarket decals sheets.


----------



## Plastic Spastic (Mar 17, 2005)

It's even worse (better) than that; there are two companies that have at least 4 sets of figures, and there are now 3 compartment sets. Along with the others you mentioned, there are a wooden deck set and at least 2 photo etched detail sets, it's crazy. I'm hesitating to build mine while I wait to see if there will be a lighting kit and while I try to figure out how to layout my arboretum and shuttle deck. Oh wait, I'm getting confused...damned fumes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's the ultimate presentation for that sub: Use all the interior sets, all the photoetch and wood, and all the figures. Then do a diorama of the sub at sea, with a cutaway hull, embedded in a cutaway ocean.

Good luck.


----------

